# Easton Inspire shafts



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anybody tried these new cheap carbons. I have a couple of rent-a-kids to feed arrows to at 3d shoots and I like cheap arrows for them.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

My son tried them, they are nice arrrows IMO, but too much spine for him currently. I can send 6 arrows to MN for $20 delivered if you want to try them out. they are the 1000s. I am from NE MN originally


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

They do go down to 1400 at 27". I wish they wouldn't cut the stock length on the low spines so short, though. A little extra length to lower the spine is a nice option. But I suppose Easton are looking to ball park the length rather than offer the most options.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks but I'm really looking for the 1400's. Where in MN were you?


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

Are they straight? I saw a review on lancaster saying those arrows are like bananas


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

For an Easton arrow, you sure don't hear much feedback on these shafts. You would think if people were having good results with them they would be here bragging about the excellent arrows they got for such a good deal. I think this gives people the idea they might be crappy arrows and therefore priced as such. They are definitely different than most of the small diameter arrows when you look at the specs. They are almost as heavy as aluminum arrows at the same spine. I think this would indicate a higher ratio of resin to carbon. Pretty much a "polymer" arrow with just enough carbon to market it as a carbon arrow. But that's just my W.A.G. (Wild A. Guess) on them. 

If these arrows perform well, the JOAD folks would be raving about them. But even the crickets are being quiet. I guess they are cheap enough that you haven't lost much if they are junk. Or you can look at it another way and put that money you might be wasting towards a set of arrows that do have good reviews, like the CX Medallion XR's. The Medallions are MUCH lighter, typical of arrows with more carbon and less resin. The Medallions even have a Spine selection tolerance: ± 0.0025" max. Most manufacturers don't even give a spine tolerance or cull their arrows based on spine tolerance. I wonder why. I decided to put my money in either Easton aluminum or CX Medallions. Not interested in plastic arrows with a small amount of carbon filler no matter the straightness tolerance or price. Without some feedback, who would want to buy the Inspires?


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

These are the old Beman Carbon Flash arrows. Good beginners arrows.


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually a bit different. The will accept ACE and VAP size components which is nice. Got some for my son and he can use my extra nocks and points.


----------



## Still mustang (Jan 22, 2014)

I just bought some for my kids recurves/longbows. Price is good and if they are tougher than aluminum I would call the purchase a success. BTW, they are straight.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

droy said:


> The will accept ACE and VAP size components which is nice. Got some for my son and he can use my extra nocks and points.


It seems there is 2 different I.D.'s depending on the spine range you want and as usual, Easton will never give you those spec's. They are also sort of heavy respective to their spine, especially for skinny arrows. Once you add tips, vanes and nocks you are at the same price of the Carbon Rockets from Greatree. I got some of those to give my VAP's a rest and they been real good to me


----------



## Still mustang (Jan 22, 2014)

Stiffer spines have a bigger I.D.?


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got back into shooting recurves 2 months ago and bought some 900 spine for a 28 lb. setup. While they are not the straightest arrows in the world, they do group quite well. Shot my best score 383 out of 450 Vegas round last night. Check this link. Gives a very good explanation of straightness and spine versus accuracy.

http://www.carbontecharrows.com/main/arrow-spine-weight-and-straightness/

rbro


----------



## BlackCheetah (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought a dozen in 630 spine, installed hit inserts and use them for hunting. I haven't seen any banana shape... c'mon that's kinda hard to believe from Easton in a carbon shaft?
I think they're just fine and seem durable


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

My girlfriend shoots these since a few weeks, an has been doing great with them. She uses the 1200 spine ones. No complaints on these arrows, excellent stuff on the lower draw weights and lengths.


----------



## jeeperb (Jan 9, 2004)

Must be alot different then as the Carbon flash were pultruded and required outserts and outnocks and split if you even looked at them funny





droy said:


> Actually a bit different. The will accept ACE and VAP size components which is nice. Got some for my son and he can use my extra nocks and points.


----------

